# Microsoft schließt eine Lücke in Windows



## Newsfeed (12 Januar 2010)

Microsoft hat nur ein einziges Update veröffentlicht, das eine Lücke bei der Verarbeitung von "Embedded OpenType"-Schriftarten schließt. Die Lücke wird nur unter Windows 2000 als kritisch eingestuft.

Weiterlesen...


----------

